# Convoys ww2 Burma veteran



## Johnsonsyard

Hope someone can help. My Father was in the RAF and posted to SE Asia 17/07/44 . He was at RAF Wilmslow in Cheshire at this time and would have gone to Liverpool to join a troopship to Worli in Bombay , India and arrived sometime in September of that year. 

He was returned to England in November 1945 from either Singapore or Rangoon to his Home establshment in Cheshire .

Is it possible to find out what troop ships would have sailed at these times both to and from England ?

All contributions welcome . Many Thanks.


----------



## exsailor

It is possible the ship your Father sailed to Bombay in was the P & O Liner 'Mooltan', which was an R.A.F troopship, and left Liverpool for Bombay 17th July, 1944.
The following may be of interest - http://www.wrightsunited.co.uk/AM.aspx

Dennis.


----------



## Johnsonsyard

Thanks Dennis . This has to be it. I am writing about my Dads War time service and am really thrilled. Incidently , just checked my facts re last post . My Dad was in Saigon in November 1945 when he was sent back to England . I don,t know if there were any Troopships from there of whether he had to pick one up in Singapore , Bankok , Rangoon or even Calcutta , Bombay ? You've done so well already , do you have any thoughts on this. Many Thanks Nick


----------



## Hugh Ferguson

Click HERE for more on troop convoys.


----------

